# First video made on 5Diii



## LewisShermer (Jun 25, 2014)

This is my first video effort from the 5Diii. Mostly shot at 24fps / 50th sec... apart from one bit I ballsed up.

I'm the shouty guy with the beard. see if you can spot me... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PQlEfX5l5A


----------



## k-fos (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice! Cool video, catchy song.


----------



## Tonycap (Feb 26, 2015)

I like it! Do you have a link to an HD version?


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2015)

Very nice video. Well done.


----------

